# Machine Design lecture محاضرات فيديو في تصميم الماكينات و جروب خاص بهندسة الإنتاج



## eng.asa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي مهندس الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي 

قمت بعمل جروب علي ال Face book خاص بهندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي وذلك لتوسيع دائرة المعرفة بهذا القسم وكذلك زيادة التعرف بالمهندسين من شتي بلدان العالم في هذا التخصص الذي هو عصب من الأعصاب المهمة في الهندسة واتمني الإلتحاق به من جميع الأعضاء.
اليكم الرابط FaceBook

مهندس أحمد سامي
مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي

Dear production engineer and mechanical design

You work on the Group of Face book production and special engineering and mechanical design for the expansion of knowledge in this section as well as increased recognition of engineers from countries around the world in this discipline which is the nerve center of nerve function in engineering and I hope enrollment of all members.

You link FaceBook



Engineer Ahmed Sami

Mechanical Design Engineer​


----------



## obied allah (1 يناير 2010)

والله جامد


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (2 يناير 2010)

جروب كويس بجد وفعلا ياريت كل المهندسين ينضمو ليه وبجد اللي هيتعامل مع المهندس احمد سامي هيعرف ان عندي حق


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك لخدمة العلم


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا شكرا على مجهودك الجبار


----------

